# Solved: AVG Anti-Virus Free Resident Shield Not Active



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi everyone. I have Windows Vista Home Premium and I am trying to use AVG Anti-Virus Free on my computer. Well, it keeps telling me that the Resident Shield is not active and I have no idea how to fix this. I tried going in to the settings and deactivating it and reactivating it but that did not fix the problem. Please help!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Are you up to date with all Vista updates ??


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

Please try a reinstall of avg free


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, it started working again on its own. Thanks everyone!


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

Please mark this thread as solved


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

srprashant said:


> Please mark this thread as solved


Sorry. I kinda spaced that out.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

You can using thread tools


----------

